# Paradoxical Diarrhea?



## 22262 (Aug 14, 2005)

Today is my third day of diarrhea. I don't think I get it often enough to be considered for IBS. The first day was mainly just soft stool, nothing watery. Yesterday, I had a fever that climbed up to close to 102F in the evening (at which point I took an Ibuprofen). My stool was a little more watery than it was the day before. As the day wore on, each BM was preceded by an increasingly sharp pain on the left side of my intestinal tract near the end of my large intestine. Around midnight, just before bed, the pain was so bad that it almost made me feel nauseous.This is the way it would work: I'd be sitting at my computer or watching TV, when I'd feel a pain in my intestines almost like an extreme gas cramp; at this point, I would go sit on the john and have a very short loose BM; another wave of pain, and another short loose BM; I'll have maybe 4 or 5 waves before they would subside. It didn't feel any better this morning, although my fever is down to 99.5F.Right now, my intestines feel bloated and it hurts to press on the left side (I have to press in about 1/2 to 1 inch for it to hurt, so it's not *that* sensitive). It feels okay when I'm sitting down. If I stand up, I feel more pressure and a little pain in that left side.Is it likely that the pain is being caused by soft stool attempting to push by a peice of compacted stool stuck in the way (I've never been constipated before)? I'm eager to hear anyone's recommendations and thoughts.


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

With the fever I would say you are sick







Most of the time IBS-D, for me at least, would be slight pains then going and going and going... The fever would be the key thing saying you have somethign wrong with you... Food poisioning or maybe just the stomach flu.. Especially if you dont get D much prior...


----------



## 22262 (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, I am (was) definitely sick. Probably a virus that got introduced by something I ate.I was mainly wondering if there's anything I can do to help releive the pressure/bloating and the doubled-over-on-the-toilet-heavy-breathing pain. This is no slight pain.







IBS does run in my family. I'm only 21, so I may be still too young for it to have manifested. I'll usually have one or two occurences a month of D for a couple of days. They've never been accompanied by internal pain like this, though.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How long before the watery stool did you go without a bowel movement.Usually you have to be pretty backed up.If it was a day or two, probably not diarrhea due to constipation. A week or so, much more likely.It isn't always a painful thing as far as I know, and fever should not be part of the problem with Paradoxical diarrhea.Sounds more like a GI bug than anything else to me.K.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Definitely sounds like an infection. Fever of 102 in an adult usually indicates some kind of infection.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yup infection i have never goten paradoxical D without being C for at least 5days... painful it was though it does make me hot but thats more ouch it hurts hot pain than anything... 21 isnt too young alot of us started early... i was 18 when it kicked off







though a fever like that you prob had a tummy bug


----------

